# How often does Tivo have their super sales? Only black Friday(white out) ?



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

How often does Tivo have their super sales? Only black Friday(white out) ? 

I was reading something about a recent black friday sale/ white out sale in which the OTA version went for $200 and the Roamio plus went for $500.

Is this a once a year deal or do these sales happen from time to time? 

Thanks.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

It happens from time to time. I remember they had some sale when comcast was sending out the MPG4 letters. BTW the recent sale was for lifetime new/not refurb Roamio Pro for $500 and lifetime refurb Roamio OTA 500gb for $199.

It doesn't look like they have excess refurb inventory right now though. Maybe they cleared most of the inventory out and only have bolts left.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The prior year, 2015, I recall a similar white-out sale on new and refurb'ed Roamio OTA's and Roamio (basic)'s in Sept. or so--I don't recall if anything was done for that Nov.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> The prior year, 2015, I recall a similar white-out sale on new and refurb'ed Roamio OTA's and Roamio (basic)'s in Sept. or so--I don't recall if anything was done for that Nov.


 So you recall it being a once a year thing ?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I was trying to think and I don't recall much more than that, but perhaps others recall better. But with these sales not coming at any set time--perhaps, as sfhub mentions, when there is excess inventory. I have the feeling that Amazon.com is the place to watch, for a price drop from the current seemingly post-holiday rebounded, higher pricing.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

I did a checking using that web site tracker the way back machine that captures web pages for history.
Seems to only happen end of Year. Black Friday to Jan 4th
Amazon prices also have a search site for tracking, those prices ran about the same time as Tivo, end of year. Prices are not way up again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Btw, while I love a great sale and price but to keep things in perspective, the Roamio OTA with lifetime still is a good deal at the current levels, when you consider that TiVo sells lifetime alone for an astounding, IMHO, $549. (Yes, bashers, you can come at me for daring to say that.) And this current pricing is in the range of what I paid for my original TiVo and a lifetime subscription on sale many years ago, with its single tuner and other limitations.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

scottchez said:


> I did a checking using that web site tracker the way back machine that captures web pages for history.
> Seems to only happen end of Year. Black Friday to Jan 4th
> Amazon prices also have a search site for tracking, those prices ran about the same time as Tivo, end of year. Prices are not way up again.


Camelcamelcamel.com is good for tracking Amazon.com prices. And I guess you mean, Amazon.com prices _are_ up again, right? (Most recently, from $315 to $392 on the 1TB, lifetimed Roamio OTA.)

And there _was_ an Aug.-Sept. 2015 sale. unofficial confirmation of current sale end date


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Btw, while I love a great sale and price but to keep things in perspective, the Roamio OTA with lifetime still is a good deal at the current levels, when you consider that TiVo sells lifetime alone for an astounding, IMHO, $549. (Yes, bashers, you can come at me for daring to say that.) And this current pricing is in the range of what I paid for my original TiVo and a lifetime subscription on sale many years ago, with its single tuner and other limitations.


I won a Roamio plus in an auction. I though the subscription was going to be like $200, maybe $250 tops.

When I saw the $549 price, I had to pick my jaw off the floor because I was SOooo shocked!!! I ran from the deal.

There was no way I was paying $550 for a subscription.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Camelcamelcamel.com is good for tracking Amazon.com prices. And I guess you mean, Amazon.com prices _are_ up again, right? (Most recently, from $315 to $392 on the 1TB, lifetimed Roamio OTA.)
> 
> And there _was_ an Aug.-Sept. 2015 sale. unofficial confirmation of current sale end date


I contact Tivo and asked if they could notify me via email of the promotions/sales and they said they have no way to do that.My only choice was to just randomly look at the website for sales.

Are you able to track the price and sales from amazon using the camelcamelcamel.com website?


----------



## Zonker007 (Oct 4, 2015)

I purchased my first Tivo Roamio OTA (new) during a sale that Tivo had back in Aug-September 2015 for $49 plus $249 for lifetime. Prior to that, they offered the Tivo Roamio (refurb) for $100 plus $249 for the lifetime. I didn't need the cable card slot do I went with the OTA. Point is Tivo does hold sales at other times of the year beside Black Friday / Holiday sales.

Z


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Johnny Danger said:


> Are you able to track the price and sales from amazon using the camelcamelcamel.com website?


The prices listed at Amazon.com, yes. You simply paste the Amazon.com product webpage address into a box at Camel, and then it'll show you a graph (and table) of Amazon.com, 3rd-party new, and used historical prices. You then can set a threshold and Camel will notify you when prices go below that. A nice service.

For TiVo sales, you just need to keep an eye out. Here is a good place. But, the sales are not a regular thing.

Btw, congratulations on your Roamio Pro win! Worst case, you can sell it and use the proceeds for a Roamio OTA with subscription.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> The prices listed at Amazon.com, yes. You simply paste the Amazon.com product webpage address into a box at Camel, and then it'll show you a graph (and table) of Amazon.com, 3rd-party new, and used historical prices. You then can set a threshold and Camel will notify you when prices go below that. A nice service.
> 
> For TiVo sales, you just need to keep an eye out. Here is a good place. But, the sales are not a regular thing.
> 
> Btw, congratulations on your Roamio Pro win! Worst case, you can sell it and use the proceeds for a Roamio OTA with subscription.


Thank you.

Does Tivo have a promotion code that you enter for that price or do they just lower the price? If the price is just lowered during these sales and they are listed on amazon.com than maybe a alert from the Camel can alert me to the deal?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Yep, Camel will alert you to a lowered Amazon.com price. As to TiVo's infrequent sales on its products, they're done at TiVo's own website or over the phone to TiVo for the deal, without use of a separate promotion code--I don't believe that Camel will help you there (but perhaps another tracking or deals site will, or you can set up a Google alert).


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

sfhub said:


> It happens from time to time. I remember they had some sale when comcast was sending out the MPG4 letters. BTW the recent sale was for lifetime new/not refurb Roamio Pro for $500 and lifetime refurb Roamio OTA 500gb for $199.
> 
> It doesn't look like they have excess refurb inventory right now though. Maybe they cleared most of the inventory out and only have bolts left.


Do you remember if they charged shipping on that deal?

Thanks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TiVo? Free ship, both ways. I think that may be standard with TiVo, for a box.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> TiVo? Free ship, both ways. I think that may be standard with TiVo, for a box.


I went to look up the price now and it has a shipping charge. Maybe the free ship was because of the sale?


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Is this for the 1TB OTA? I just looked at Tivo.com & it says 'Free 30-day Trial.' "Free shipping both ways" Then on the right it says "Free shipping with the purchase of any Tivo" 

I tried putting the 1TB OTA in my cart, shows up as $399.99 with All-In service plan, Shipping 'Free', then tax. Are you looking at something different? What does it say?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

delgadobb said:


> Is this for the 1TB OTA? I just looked at Tivo.com & it says 'Free 30-day Trial.' "Free shipping both ways" Then on the right it says "Free shipping with the purchase of any Tivo"
> 
> I tried putting the 1TB OTA in my cart, shows up as $399.99 with All-In service plan, Shipping 'Free', then tax.


That was my understanding, but I haven't visited the site to double-check.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

The $599 TiVo bolt+ with all in was a great on cyber Monday. Also free shipping if you select standard, you will be charged if you select higher level shipping.


----------

